# Sunshine loves nutriberries



## BudgieElla (Jan 31, 2018)

Haha Sunshine goes crazy for NutriBerries. You can’t have too many though :001_tongue:

Also does her cere look okay?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That’s great . Good way to bond with Sunshine! Her cere looks fine. I see some of the brown layer had chipped off at the corner.


----------

